# Cave Run Lake



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

My buddy and I are making our first trip down to Cave Run for musky March 22, 23, & 24. Going to plan on fishing with some rattle traps. I've never fished the lake before for musky, or this early either (bass fished last summer). I was just curious if you folk have been there, and which boat ramps people normally go out on early spring. I was thinking the rivers/creeks on the south side would probably be best, but we don't really have a great idea.

Thanks!


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

When I went I stayed at the twin knobs campground and put in there. The boat ramp is steep and on the side of a long hill. Make sure your parking brake is on. 

The Scott Creek Boat Ramp is a little less harrowing. I recommend this one because there is a marina there who helped put me on fish. 

The Zilpo ramp looks pretty easy. The problem is that the Zilpo area is not open year-round -- so check before you make the long and winding drive to that ramp.

There is also a boat ramp at 38°02'01.6"N 83°30'57.3"W. This is my favorite because it is rarely used and is away from everything. The downside is that: (1) it is also a long and winding drive to the ramp, (2) there is nobody there to help tell you where to fish, and (3) there is a sandbar about 270 feet from the boat you have to avoid to get out on the main lake.

I had fish follow (never hooked up) on the flats north of the zilpo campground, where Scott Creek enters into the lake, and in the Graveyard branch.

Good luck & Happy Hunting!
-Ben


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The lake is currently 30’ above winter pool (24’ above summer pool). Twin Knobs ramp, or at least the lower road, will probably be closed. The lower ramp road at Scott’s creek is but you can still back down from the top. No docks will be useable so launching solo is iffy. Warix, Leatherwood and Claylick parking lots will be underwater. 

Be careful about floating debris, logs and dumpsters. Word is the lake is very muddy but fish are being caught. The water level will probably go up due to today’s rains. They close the dam when the Ohio goes up to keep flooding to a minimum. 

I’m going down Saturday with a friend and will post conditions when I get back.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Good sized muskies inc tournament this weekend down there. If I remember I will provide a final briefing.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was going to actually head down tomorrow to fish but decided to just stick around home. One reason being the high water. If you call crash's landing they will let you know what ramps are open, I called earlier today when I thought I might still head down. 
I never do the rattle trap thing down there in March. Glide baits, regular size bulldawgs, and 5-7 inch cranks/jerkbaits are normally what I throw, glide baits are my preference out of the above. Good luck, March is a pretty good time down there in my experience.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Scotts or alfrey are the only ramps avaikable during high water.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for all of the info guys!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Earthworms said:


> Good sized muskies inc tournament this weekend down there. If I remember I will provide a final briefing.


Good luck. My fishing partner and I thought about fishing it but neither of us can devote the whole weekend to it. Making the meeting tonight would have been difficult as well.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Made it down yesterday. Water is UP, UP, UP. Putting in at Scott's Creek wasn't bad but getting out was tough due to the wind and waves. Ended up having to go all the way to the back of the small cove next to the ramp and through the trees to get to a spot my friend could jump out.

Fishing was tough. Everywhere we fished the water was 24 even right up on the banks. Places that were accessible when the water was 12-15' up were impossible to get into due to the tree tops.

The water was between 43 and 46 degs and very muddy. Backs of coves it cleared up some, though. Scott's was like an assembly line with boats moving through as was the dam.

I fished gliders and smaller blades while my friend stuck with baby depth raiders. Didn't see a fish at all. Did get a visit from one Wildlife Officer doing a survey on how we liked the lake, number of fish seen/caught, etc. Didn't check us or the boat.

It was a very nice day to be out...sunny but with moderate winds that never died and always seemed to be pushing us no matter where we were. But it was cold in the wind. Kept adding clothes throughout the day. But I'll take that over the crappy weather we've had so far this year.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Put on a keel protector and ease up on the ramp and have your friend jump off.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Has one on there now. Did that when we put in, just nudged it up on the concrete. But the waves were rolling directly on to the ramp in the afternoon. That's one bad thing about Scott's...a west wind will beat you up.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I always do alfrey during high water and clay lick the rest of the times.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Alfrey had the MI tourney going on and had a lot of thefts last year. we didn’t check it. Tried dropping off my friend at the scotts creek marina but the dock ramp was closed and underwater. 

Theft reports were up everywhere last year including Scott’s creek ramp.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

MuskyFan said:


> Alfrey had the MI tourney going on and had a lot of thefts last year. we didn’t check it. Tried dropping off my friend at the scotts creek marina but the dock ramp was closed and underwater.
> 
> Theft reports were up everywhere last year including Scott’s creek ramp.


Ive taken to leaving the doors unlocked to avoid broken windows.


----------

